# Cropping Propaganda



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From the NY TImes... this opinionator opines about row cropping....fairyland dreaming....costs(labor) would go out the roof for this dreamland agriculture....if one did want to engage in these type of ag practices, where would the labor come from to commit to this intensive process.....more illegals. Liberals have no concept of how things really work in agriculture.

Regards, Mike

http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/10/19/a-simple-fix-for-food/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Not only do Liberals have no concept of how things really work, in Agriculture or anything else, neither do urban Conservatives. Most people have lost contact with where their food comes from and what it takes to get it on their table, but they have a large opinion about how it should be grown.

Most farming is done under the direct micro-management of the USDA. I can get crop insurance for this, but not that; I can prepare my ground this way but not that way. One set of rules that applies to everybody, and restricts innovation as well.

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yup I was gonna say this isn't a political stripe issue, its an urban / rural divide. Not that there isn't some truth to it. You can have reduced input costs with rotations, and in some ideal conditions you can rotate with organic no-till and still come out ahead due to the high prices right now.

I'm pretty sure the studies they are talking about in the costs are based on the current high prices which sort of falls apart when markets are low.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

slowzuki says" Yup I was gonna say this isn't a political stripe issue"

Actually it is a political stripe issue as this article was from the very LIBERAL slanted NY Times...opined by a LIBERAL author. Like I said, liberals are ignorant as far as agriculture works.....and for that matter, their definition of marriage is also ignorant.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I think what slowsuki meant to say was "if this is a political issue, I'm outta here" lol. Try to take that 22 acre test plot and apply it to 1500 acres and you are gonna need some labor....maybe after Romney wins we can put all the entitled ones to work.....surely I jest, no way we could get em t work, they would let a combine run over them so they can sue your ass, silly me, sometimes I have so much clarity, a vision of utopia, and then I wake up....


----------

